# Groom ninja, yay or nay?



## missfoxybay (Mar 24, 2016)

I was looking at the groom ninja brush set, was wondering what people think about it before I buy it. Is this a good buy or no?


----------



## secuono (Jul 6, 2011)

It's just a saw from Lowes or other hardware store in some wood....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## missfoxybay (Mar 24, 2016)

secuono said:


> It's just a saw from Lowes or other hardware store in some wood....
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It's a saw? Isn't it a brush? You can use it on dogs, cats, goats and other farm animals.


----------



## missfoxybay (Mar 24, 2016)

missfoxybay said:


> secuono said:
> 
> 
> > It's just a saw from Lowes or other hardware store in some wood....
> ...


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I use one of these Horse Deshedding Tool EquiGroomer | Horse Grooming-Big Dee's Tack & Vet Supply I really like it, works well, especially with my Arab who grows a teddy bear coat and loses it all at once


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Looks similar to a SleekEZ. I have a homemade one that's made out of a block of wood with a fine-toothed hacksaw blade imbedded in it. I love mine, but I wouldn't pay the $20+ they try to sell them for. I got mine for $1.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

missfoxybay said:


> It's a saw? Isn't it a brush? You can use it on dogs, cats, goats and other farm animals.


I wouldn't call it a saw but, it IS a shedding blade, reading the descriptions.

If I didn't have my Furminators, that I have sworn by for several years, I might try it. 

As it is I wouldn't spend the money. That doesn't mean it isn't a good investment for the next person as long as the shedding blade holds up "$15 worth"


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

You can buy a lot of Slick N Easy grooming stones (I buy grill cleaning bricks and cut them down) for $20. It's not a bad thing, but I wouldn't spend the money on it. Especially when you can buy one of these from Dover for $4.99.


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> You can buy a lot of Slick N Easy grooming stones (I buy grill cleaning bricks and cut them down) for $20. It's not a bad thing, but I wouldn't spend the money on it. Especially when you can buy one of these from Dover for $4.99.


I love these: you can follow the contours of the horse. They are a great after-bath tool.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Captain Evil said:


> I love these: you can follow the contours of the horse. They are a great after-bath tool.


Yup, 2 tools in 1. Shedding blade on one side, sweat scraper on the other.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^Love those. No need for anything else~


----------



## tinaev (Dec 2, 2012)

I got a Sleek EZ which I think is the same thing and it works a lot better than anything else I've tried. I've been super happy and it wasn't so expensive that I felt the need to DIY one.


----------



## missfoxybay (Mar 24, 2016)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> You can buy a lot of Slick N Easy grooming stones (I buy grill cleaning bricks and cut them down) for $20. It's not a bad thing, but I wouldn't spend the money on it. Especially when you can buy one of these from Dover for $4.99.


I have one but it doesn't get all the winter coat off and it's always pinching me, especially when it's wet.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I have a SleekEZ, a Slick-n-Easy block, and the shedding blade Dreamcatcher linked. I've also tried out my cat's Furminator on my horse to see if it would be worth buying the larger version (though I wasn't impressed and opted not to buy the larger one). I definitely prefer the cheap, old shedding blade out of all of those! I use it almost exclusively with the handles separated out and one hand on each. It covers a wide area and contours to the horse's body well, which really helps it grab piles of hair.

If I were going to try a new/different shedding tool, I think I'd be interested in this one: StripHair


----------

